# Shadow squad Night lords chosen



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

Brothers (hope i've put this in right place)
its been awhile since ive posted any model so ive decided to put these up. This is Lt Lorek(Champion) of Shadow squad(fluff to follow shortly)
he is very much a WIP but tell me what you all think

sorry if pics are bad had to use my mobile to take'em


































For the Haunter
:evil:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Your mobile camera is letting you down, but what i can see looks cool.

Is the white stuff just on their for posing?


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

yh thats white tac i just wanted to get the pose right


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

He looks really good so far. What head you planning to use? 
Also had a thing for night lords since I read Lord of Night.


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

Talos said:


> He looks really good so far. What head you planning to use?
> Also had a thing for night lords since I read Lord of Night.


il either use a bare head or wait till my night lord conversion kit comes through and use the winged helmet from that


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

Brothers 

i have been working on the squad also Lt Lorek has been given a subsitute head and slightly different pose which do you all think is better the new one or the original?


























Also allow me to interduce Lucian he is the first of two plasma gunners let me know what you think.


































still working on the fluff for these guys but il post it up soon 

for the Haunter
:evil:


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I prefer the first pose for your Lt. I like those skulls you got goin' over on his backpack there and the Ork power claw.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

> Is the white stuff just on their for posing?


Thought so, just checking it wasn't dodgy milliput application :wink:

Those pics are much better, the plasma gunner looks ace. The scabbard is possibly a little large, but i like the idea.

For the pose i think the original looks better.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

No bat-wing helms? Not true blood Night lords my friend lol.

Don't like the orky claw either. To big.

However, its night lords, so your in my good books


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

*Shadow Squad Update*

Thanks all:grin:

@ Orochi this is for you brother

Brothers

At last my conversion pack has arrived so now i can progress and finish my Shadow squad  

Here is a small update 
Firstly here is Lt Lorek in all his glory 

















And here is Lucian now just needing a lick of paint

















As always comments are welcomed

For the Haunter
:evil:


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

*Shadow Squad Update 11/01/10*

Brothers

Allow me to interduce the third member of Shadow squad 

Meric he is 1of 2 melta gunners
What do you think?


































Here is a pic of all three members so far









For the Haunter
:evil:


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

Hmmm no feed back so far <_< 

Brothers 

Allow me to present Battle brother Quintis he is the second plasma gunner for the squad 

i have one problem with him as i would have loved to have him posed running towards his target but i was unable to find a tutorial to reposition the legs.
But you tell me what you think of him


































For the Haunter
:evil:


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

these look really kool horusdeschain cant wait to see them painted:victory:, also if your looking for running legs try assult marine legs or possesed marine legs


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

*the last member of shadow squad*

Brothers 

@ nurgles_warrior thanks brother

i present Battle Brother Damian he is the 2nd meltagunner for the squad 
hope you like him


































Now its time to prime and paint

For the Haunter
:evil:


----------



## Doombreed (Dec 20, 2009)

The Lords of Night are coming along nicely, the updated champ is way better aswell. Keep it up.


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

*The painting begins*

Brothers 

i have begun to paint my chosen i started with Brother Lucian.
im not a good painter but any C+C are welcomed


































Also here is Brother Damian's new base hope its better now.









For the Haunter
:evil:


----------



## ChaosJunkie (Aug 21, 2008)

looking good. love the eerie green glow from the plasma


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Love these guys, i too have an affinity for the night lords after reading lord of the night. You have some great dynamic poses and plenty of variety among your models. Looks great.

I used an orky claw on a Chaos terminator and that worked ok but it might be a little too large for a std marine. Any way of shaving off a little of the bulk on the claw? That might do the trick.
I still regularly procrastinate over the possibility of building a model of Zho Shall sometime.

The meltagunner who nailed the terminator is very cool. Great work


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

*The Lt gets some paint*

Brothers 

now that my partner is home from hospital(we have 2weeks to go be for r baby is due)
ive had a chance to do some painting here is two pics of my Lt


















For the Haunter
:evil:


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

*Lt Lorek finished ninus base*

Brothers 

Lt Lorek is finished all i need to do is make his base and ive done most of that just need an ork Nob/warboss head to go on it.
as always C+C welcomed


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Looking good so far. Only a couple things I can say. First, you red is looking a little flat, as well as your gold (this can be fixed with a darker wash or some brighter highlighting). Second, the lightning bolt on the plasma guy's right leg looks a little thick. Other than that, its looking great. I really like the NMM on the power fist (klaw). Good work. Can't wait to see more!


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

This is Fantastic! I should do some fluff for my Word Bearers Death Guard Alliance....I made rules for Mortarion and Lorgar...the two Daemon Primarchs, if you want I could make some rules for Night Haunter....Waddya think?

Of course they'd be super powerful, but hey, them space marine players can make rules for their Primarchs too.


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the feed back brothers il get some more painted up soon just that i need to get my new born son settled in at home 1st.

i would love to get some rules for Night Haunter


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Here you go, sorry about the capitals.....

POINTS: 650
UNIT OR FORMATION: NIGHT HAUNTER 
TYPE: MONSTEROUS CREATURE, INDEPENDENT CHARACTER 
STRUCTURE POINTS: NONE
WEAPONS AND EQUIPMENT: THE HAUNTERS JAWS, THE JUDGE,FRAG AND KRAK GRENADES, TERMINATOR ARMOUR
OPTIONS: None
UNIT STATS: WS:8 BS:6 S:8 T:8 W:6 I:7 A:6 Ld:10 Sv:2+ (4+)
UNIT OR FORMATION NAME: NIGHT HAUNTER, PRIMARCH OF THE NIGHT LORDS 
WEAPONS RANGE: THE JUDGE: A BOLT PISTOL SO POWERFUL THAT IT FIRES BOLTS AT THE SAME RATE OF FIRE AS A BOLT GUN. THE JUDGE IS A ONE HANDED BOLTGUN. 
SPECIAL RULES: THE HAUNTER: NIGHT HAUNTER IS SO ADAPT AT TRACKING AND STALKING ENEMIES THAT WHENEVER HE IS BEHIND AN ENEMY, THEY MUST ROLL 2 D6 AND THEN ADD THE RESULT, THIS IS THE DISTANCE THEY CAN SEE NIGHT HAUNTER.
HUNTER: NIGHT HAUNTER ALWAYS ADDS A +1 TO HIS COVER SAVES.
THE HAUNTERS JAWS: THESE TWO LEGENDARY BLADES HAVE NEVER FAILED THEIR MASTER. THE HAUNTERS JAWS ALWAYS HIT ON 3+ AND WOUND ON 2+ AND HAVE THE RENDING SPECIAL RULE
BLOODY LEGACY: WHENEVER A UNIT ASSAULTS OR IS ASSAULTED BY NIGHT HAUNTER, THEY MUST TAKE A LEADERSHIP TEST, IF THEY FAIL THIS TEST THE FALL BACK 3D6 AND THEN CANNOT MOVE FOR 1 ROUND.
MASTER AMBUSHER: NIGHT HAUNTER AND ANY UNIT HE IS WITH MAY BE HELD IN RESERVE. WHEN THEY COME IN FROM RESERVE, THEY MAY COME IN FROM ANY BOARD EDGE.


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

thx bearsofleon i plan to make a model of night haunter oncee ive finished these and my termies so il try these stats out one game


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Sweeet. Just make sure that you let someone else use a Primarch or something. I am currently working on some Lorgar and Mortarion forces so I can have 2 parts of the traitor legions DURING the horus heresy!!!! I am glad you like it.


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

*brother meric 7/2/10*

Brothers 

while my son sleeps i decided to pick up my brushes and now i present brother Meric


































For the Haunter
:evil:


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Welcome to the Legion's brother. There is only one thing we require. You must never falter in the path you take. Always remember. Death to the Corpse God!


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

*Brother Quintin pip*

Brothers 

time for an update id like to interduce the fourth brother of shadow squad battle brother quintin.

let me know what you think


























As always For the Haunter and the Talon master
:evil:


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Brother
The glow on the Plasma Gun is great. But how can he serve the Haunter with no head?


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

these look excellent, especially the glow of the plasma and the lightning details man. keep up the good work.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

BearsofLeon said:


> Brother
> The glow on the Plasma Gun is great. But how can he serve the Haunter with no head?


It will take more than that to bring these guys down. Maybe a -1 to his bs but that is all.


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

*new update*

Brothers 

time for an update id like to interduce the fourth brother of shadow squad battle brother quintin.

let me know what you think


























As always For the Haunter and the Talon master
:evil:


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

*now with a dread*

brothers

maybe im tired but latley i havent got the will to paint so for now shadow squad sits there and waits for my attention however i havent been ideal as i now have a dread to add to my night lord ranks C+C welcomed.

also i need help finding a name for him


































for the Haunter


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

they look good 
how did you paint the plasma gun glow?
any how heres some rep for your work


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I really like the ammo-belts for the Heavy Bolters, where have you found them?


----------

